
Why Did a UCLA Instructor with a Popular Free-Speech Course Lose His Job? - jseliger
http://www.chronicle.com/article/Why-Did-a-UCLA-Instructor-With/240521?cid=at&elqTrackId=9f5e2df4e0944540ac4372dab2f95190&elq=69990fc34cfe400396c5ab918b7360f3&elqaid=14591&elqat=1&elqCampaignId=6159&utm_content=buffer4141c&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
tomcam
A troubling moment for free speech. The teacher/lawyer in question
consistently cites examples and sources; UCLA does not.

